# Bread Sling



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 14, 2021)

Got this yesterday. Slamazon $9.95
Silicone bread lifter for easy placement into your dutch oven.










These sourdough bread baking mats for the oven are safe to use. Ideal silicone Dutch oven liner for the oven.

100% Non-Stick & Easy-To-Clean.

Thick & Perfect shape

Perfect Fit for Standard Dutch oven.

Multi-Purpose - Baking bread, pastries and bagels.

Durable & Long Lasting - Good for Hundreds of Bakes.

Perfect, Consistent Results Every Time You Bake.

Oven, Microwave, Dishwasher & Freezer Safe.

Food Safe - Non-Toxic, Hypoallergenic & Healthy.

Non-Toxic & Fully Recyclable.

Saves Space when Rolled.

Eye-catching colorful design.



NON- STICK SURFACE

Perfect for all types of oven except on direct fire.

Can withstand baking temperatures up to 500 degrees F.

Distributes heat evenly.

Water-resistant.



EASY TO CLEAN AND STORE

No need to scrub dirty pans or worry about a messy oven.

Clean with hot soapy water

Dishwasher Friendly.

No need to use parchment paper or reusable parchment paper.



SPECIFICATIONS AND DIMENSIONS

Fits most standard Dutch ovens

Long handles (5 inches long)

Holds dough up to 8-inch diameter approximately

Length 17.3 inches’ width at widest point 8 inches


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 14, 2021)

Most importantly.......'Merica


----------



## forktender (Apr 14, 2021)

Made in China!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 14, 2021)

forktender said:


> Made in China!


Most importantly says 'Merica lmao


----------



## forktender (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm joking but wouldn't be surprised these days.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 14, 2021)

forktender said:


> I'm joking but wouldn't be surprised these days.


Lol no doubt.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh heck! And here I thought you were gonna sling me up one of your fresh made loaves! 

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Apr 14, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Lol no doubt.


I bought a ball cap that had our flag on the front and back and the label was our flag.
Turned the label over when I got home, and it said made in F'in Sri Lanka.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh there is no imoji with a face pamper


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 15, 2021)

Looks like would work good.  I been stuck using CI loaf pans.  Better for even slices but those round ones sure look better.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2021)

Ah another new toy. But at least this one won't take up much room in the 5th wheel.     

Warren


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 15, 2021)

I figured there had to a better option than parchment paper.  Mrs ~t~ recently started using the skillet style lid of our Dutch oven as the bottom for baking bread, and the the bottom as the top.  Much easier to get the bread out.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 15, 2021)

I like this idea!  the parchment paper in the same configuration occasionally has the handles tear off


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi Rick,
We always use parchment paper. Does this insert cover the sides & bottom too?
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 15, 2021)

This is what it looks like in the dutch.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 15, 2021)

Im sure it would work the same with the lodge combo cooker.


----------

